# How Each Cognitive Function Manifests Based On Its Position In Your Stacking



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

This is one good site guys for those who are confused about cognitive functions. Check this out :

https://thoughtcatalog.com/heidi-pr...fests-based-on-its-position-in-your-stacking/


----------



## Anonymous Attributes (May 3, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> This is one good site guys for those who are confused about cognitive functions. Check this out :
> 
> https://thoughtcatalog.com/heidi-pr...fests-based-on-its-position-in-your-stacking/


I have read this many times and have found it to be useful but all the while acknowledging that it is of course an incomplete picture, that being very simplistic and that's putting it lightly. More or so this is to get a little idea of what its like, no doubt.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Anonymous Attributes said:


> I have read this many times and have found it to be useful but all the while acknowledging that it is of course an incomplete picture, that being very simplistic and that's putting it lightly. More or so this is to get a little idea of what its like, no doubt.


Yes. Just basic understanding of the functions. XD


----------



## Anonymous Attributes (May 3, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> Yes. Just basic understanding of the functions. XD


I used it to help orientate me and remind me of the basics when I first began typing people, attempting to obverse the functions according to a primitive idea of how they manifest according to their order in the stack.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Anonymous Attributes said:


> I used it to help orientate me and remind me of the basics when I first began typing people, attempting to obverse the functions according to a primitive idea of how they manifest according to their order in the stack.


Yes. Because it's kinda hard to distinguish what order of function is someone using Fe, etc? XD 

Because we use each cognitive functions in different ways based on the stack on our mbti


----------



## Anonymous Attributes (May 3, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> Yes. Because it's kinda hard to distinguish what order of function is someone using Fe, etc? XD
> 
> Because we use each cognitive functions in different ways based on the stack on our mbti


Precisely, the function looks different comparing the dom in one person and the same function in any other order than the dom, and I think it goes further than it just be weaker/less used than if it were in the dom, but it is used and perceived differently by the user, the subtleties or non subtleties are quite interesting to observe wants enough observation and experience is applied. I am still learning this.


----------



## Anonymous Attributes (May 3, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> Yes. Because it's kinda hard to distinguish what order of function is someone using Fe, etc? XD
> 
> Because we use each cognitive functions in different ways based on the stack on our mbti


PS. Why is your MBTI STFU? lol


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Anonymous Attributes said:


> PS. Why is your MBTI STFU? lol


Because it's so hard to type myself. I'm a fucking ambivert xD i simultaneously use in an equal amount my sensing and intuition, feeling and thinking, so it's kinda hard to determine who am i. 
Like se vs ne, i think I'm ne, but i use Se. XD i don't know. -_- I'm using Fi and Fe simultaneously too. It's complicated as fuck you know. Even Te and Ti! XD 
So it's hard for me to decide who really i am.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

*Dominant Si:* Has their own, personal built-in ''Wikipedia'' etched in their minds. Remembers facts and details effortlessly, constantly compare and contrast new information with prior experience.

*Auxiliary Si:* Prefers a tried and tested approach to life and are usually pretty competent at it. 

*Tertiary Si:* Streak of sentimentality, trust what they love and hate through personal experiences.

*Inferior Si:* Forfeits important details, always on the lookout for the new at the expense of what has worked (is trusted) before.

*Dominant Se:* Extremely present, observant, sharply aware of their environment. Jump into opportunities without question effortlessly riding the waves. 

*Auxiliary Se:* Wants to experience, try things first hand after they have somewhat pondered about them. Pretty adaptive.

*Tertiary Se:* Looks at real world implications (with some effort), usually likes the finer things that life has to offer. 

*Inferior Se:* Difficulty adapting in real time, giving in to immediate experience and taking things at face value. 
*
Dominant Ni:* Constantly pondering about the deeper implication of reality, retracts, gets into their heads and effortlessly imagine how things should unfold. 
*
Auxiliary Ni:* Wants to revolutionize the ''system'' in a way that everyone will be on board with.

*Tertiary Ni:* Often wants to focus on ''What could be?'' may be tempted by long term projects.

*Inferior Ni:* Difficulty predicting consequences to immediate actions, may have delusional thinking _''I could become a millionaire by doing this simple thing...'_' Sees outcomes that are unrealistic. 

*Dominant Ne:* Makes connections between everything and anything, always on lookout for bigger and better. 

*Auxiliary Ne:* Wants to express itself in novel, if not, shocking manners that will keep people on edge. Loves nothing more than deep philosophical and political debates. 

*Tertiary Ne:* Easily enticed by novel ideas although may talk about it more than they actually do it. A deep need to shake up established routines, welcomes alternatives IF they make sense. 
*
Inferior Ne:* Feels very threatened by the unknown and doesn't want to mess with what works for them. May wake up one day and finally give in to suggestions that people have been hounding at them for a long time. 

*Dominant Fi:* Only answers to their own emotional agendas, doesn't care whether people get it or not. Constantly diessecting things on how they make them feel deep inside. 
*
Auxiliary Fi:* Stick to their principles no matter what, secretly wants people to agree with them but will act rebelliously when it's not the case. 

*Tertiary Fi:* Wants to make sure that they act in a way that is aligned with their inner values, may become judgemental and critical of people who don't act according to their personal ethics. 

*Inferior Fi:* Absolutely refuses to show emotions of any kind as they see it as a form of weakness. Often too focused on productivity and results and may neglect how they actually feel about things. 
*
Dominant Fe:* Social butterfly, knows how to deal with people effortlessly, makes easy connections, is deeply interested in people and meeting them halfway. 

*Auxiliary Fe:* Constantly seeks some form of validation for their effort, will often place themselves in the role of diplomat, keen social skills, wants two-way relationships _''We should both give and receive''_ but is aware that they usually go the extra mile in contrast to the other person. 
*
Tertiary Fe:* Wants to be validated, can read people with great accuracy, charming, soothing, may however use their strong social skills to manipulate others for their own gain or become angry when others don't match their expectations of them. 

*Inferior Fe:* refuses to mold into other people's expectation yet, want to prove to others that they are their own person, often awkward social skills, childish behaviors when others fail to meet their needs. 

*Dominant Ti:* Super detached and analytical, can effortlessly pick people, things and concepts apart, making perfect inner understanding of them. Unwavering towards emotional plights unless it makes sense. 

*Auxiliary Ti:* Very quick thinking, can come up with solutions on the fly and determine what is the most optimal course of action to them. Refuses to take anything too seriously. 

*Tertiary Ti:* Loves to understand things for their own sake, can draw the line between their emotional involvement in situations and just see things as ''what is''. 

*Inferior Ti:* Can't look at emotional matters objectively, will blurt out brutal ''truths'' and think they are making impersonal judgement of things when in actuality it is very personal to them. 

*Dominant Te:* Organizes and aims for results like it is second nature to them. Blunt, honest and to the point. Prefers to be in the ''driver's seat''.

*Auxiliary Te:* Knows how to implement, does their homework, argues for logic over emotions. 

*Tertiary Te:* Speaks in a blunt manner when they are offended, slapping you in the face with factual information. If motivated enough, can easily take charge and make things happen. 

*Inferior Te:* Will do things when they feel good and ready, until then they will rebel against your logical advice because they see it as you trying to make them conform to something they don't want to. May think they are acting rationally when it's actually all emotionally based.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

@Stevester did you just created it on your own words? Good


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks. I was drunk and bored


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Stevester said:


> Thanks. I was drunk and bored


Keep it up.


----------



## Medeia (Aug 9, 2017)

This article is good and I would just like to share my appreciation of the author who wrote several good articles about the MBTI. She also wrote two books about ENFP and INFP (sorry for the others :/). I read the INFP one and it's really interesting to get a grasp of how an MBTI works and all the possibilities that come with it.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Google is really fun. XD hihi ♡


----------



## Anonymous Attributes (May 3, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> Because it's so hard to type myself. I'm a fucking ambivert xD i simultaneously use in an equal amount my sensing and intuition, feeling and thinking, so it's kinda hard to determine who am i.
> Like se vs ne, i think I'm ne, but i use Se. XD i don't know. -_- I'm using Fi and Fe simultaneously too. It's complicated as fuck you know. Even Te and Ti! XD
> So it's hard for me to decide who really i am.


Are you sure? That is quite extraordinary. How long have you been learning MBTI?


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Anonymous Attributes said:


> Are you sure? That is quite extraordinary. How long have you been learning MBTI?


It's been like 10 months already you know. I first thought i was Infp, but I'm not that introvert, then enfp, then i took one test i was ISTP! XD then i also can relate you know. XD then i saw the possibility i might be a sensor as well, then tried esfp, but it's just too much feelings you know, so estp, then tried entp but it's just too nerd.. 
I didn't fit actually to anyone because it's like i can relate on some characteristics but i cannot relate fully on just one mbti group.


----------



## Anonymous Attributes (May 3, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> It's been like 10 months already you know. I first thought i was Infp, but I'm not that introvert, then enfp, then i took one test i was ISTP! XD then i also can relate you know. XD then i saw the possibility i might be a sensor as well, then tried esfp, but it's just too much feelings you know, so estp, then tried entp but it's just too nerd..
> I didn't fit actually to anyone because it's like i can relate on some characteristics but i cannot relate fully on just one mbti group.


Is it possible that you are looking too much into stereotypes and perhaps could use a little more grounding into the individual functions?


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Anonymous Attributes said:


> Is it possible that you are looking too much into stereotypes and perhaps could use a little more grounding into the individual functions?


Yes. I'm actually looking towards to it not just mbti.

Infp: Fi-Ne <i don't think i use Fi that much>
Enfp: Ne-Fi<i have talked with some enfps and i feel connection but then, there's just something about them that not really me.. Like too much Ne i guess? XD they use too much Ne, that they get problems from it>
Esfp: Se-Fi <seriously i have Se, but i don't think this is my dominant function? I just don't do things spontaneously. I think first before doing stuffs. I have Lots of stupid shit in my mind but i make sure to be smart first>
Estp/entp <use of Ti, i don't even know if I'm using Ti. They say I'm more using Te. Which i think i really use more of Te>

So,
Ne/Se - Fe/Fi - Te - Ni/Ti - Si

That's my functional stack.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Sounds like you could be ISTP. They analyze before being spontaneous. In fact they're not so much spontaneous as they are just unafraid of dangers and risks in real-time (oh how I envy them...). They also have tertiary Ni so they do have great deal of intuitive pondering. 

You have to question whether your thinking is pragmatic and needs outside, concrete proof (Te) or whether you find yourself logical organically within your own standards and don't really care if others get it (Ti).

I think a lot of people mistype themselves as INTJ because they figure they are deep thinkers and put emphasis on the logical. But that doesn't automatically equate INTJ. All IxTx types can relate to that definition.


----------



## Anonymous Attributes (May 3, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> Yes. I'm actually looking towards to it not just mbti.
> 
> Infp: Fi-Ne <i don't think i use Fi that much>
> Enfp: Ne-Fi<i have talked with some enfps and i feel connection but then, there's just something about them that not really me.. Like too much Ne i guess? XD they use too much Ne, that they get problems from it>
> ...


If you feel like this method is not working, you may try something different. From my own perspective, this is a little scary. lol.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Anonymous Attributes said:


> If you feel like this method is not working, you may try something different. From my own perspective, this is a little scary. lol.


It's actually cool because i perfectly fit the super mbti user sterotype 

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Super mbti user


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Stevester said:


> Sounds like you could be ISTP. They analyze before being spontaneous. In fact they're not so much spontaneous as they are just unafraid of dangers and risks in real-time (oh how I envy them...). They also have tertiary Ni so they do have great deal of intuitive pondering.
> 
> You have to question whether your thinking is pragmatic and needs outside, concrete proof (Te) or whether you find yourself logical organically within your own standards and don't really care if others get it (Ti).
> 
> I think a lot of people mistype themselves as INTJ because they figure they are deep thinkers and put emphasis on the logical. But that doesn't automatically equate INTJ. All IxTx types can relate to that definition.


Well i find myself logical at some point. Lol. It's actually hard to distinguish it. Because whenever you say, thinking on my own, i feel like it's Fi that I'm using xD 

Because I'm very hard headed as well and i just do what i wanted to do regardless of what people say to me. Because you know, people's advices are mostly stupid. Whenever I'm trying to listen, it's wrong. I always tell myself after, "i should have not listened" 

Because probably i know what's better for me. Because sometimes people gives advice based on their own experience, and i have different. So it doesn't make sense if I'll follow them. Is this Fi or Ti


----------



## HeroponTommy (Feb 26, 2017)

Am I late to the party?

If I may go back to the beginning, I just wanna say that if I were of the proper age, I would totally be dating Heidi right now (not creepy)! All of her articles are really good, too.

But, I wanna discuss this little, itty bitty theory that threw my entire understanding of personality overboard. When I found out about MBTI, I dove headfirst into the deep end, and found myself breathing the water a little bit... But then the winds of El Niño blew the warmer, more complex waters of CF theory to me. Ever since then, I've constantly been in troubled waters (I'm using way too many water language here) about my stack. I'm SURE that I have an auxiliary-tertiary of Fi-Te. It's one of the reasons that explains why I can be relentlessly stubborn  But it's always the dominant-inferior than I can decide on! Is it Ne-Si or Se-Ni? My problem is that I can't seem to place at least 80% of me into one of these categories. I've almost even resorted to stereotypes to try and figure it out, I was more desperate than I know I would be when scavenging for someone to go to prom a year from now.

But enough about my problems, I really want to talk about why I love this outlook on personality. CF theory explains personality as a system, not just a big glob of bwah. Each personality type, whether you're an ESFJ or an INTP, has their own set of inner workings that all work together to create a beautiful, individual being. While certain stacks pick up certain things, we're all human; it picks up on what interests it ("it" refers to stacks of CFs).

Well, that's my shpeal about the whole thing. Time to get back to math homework I'm totally not procrastinating on!


----------

